# new phrag flask



## orchid527 (Feb 9, 2017)

besseae "Firehouse" x "Cow Hollow II FCC/AOS from Chuck Acker. I've grown these from flask before with fair success, but I only have one left, so I thought I might play around with these a bit to see if I get some more good ones. The ones with the largest roots went directly into spaghnum and the rest are in Promix HP. They all seemed to be pretty healthy and I didn't have to throw any away, yet. They have been growing in these 4 inch compots for about 2 weeks. Mike


----------



## Kalyke (Feb 9, 2017)

I just bought some Divisions from Chuck Acker, he seems like a nice guy. I really wanted to try to raise some from flask, but I would end up killing them. I am better with already grown orchids. Those look very nice. would they have leaf litter on them in nature?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2017)

No, moss. Looking good give the runts to another grower.


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice babies. Good luck vibes flowing your way>>>>>>>


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2017)

Jealous


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't be jealous Justine. Perhaps we can buy some of this abundance
later!


----------

